# The Tarantula Keeper's Guide : Online?



## Kodi (Aug 12, 2012)

Where can I buy this very informative book online? I want an eBook or pdf file that I can buy. I absolutely need to read this entire book. I crave more information about my T's. =]


----------



## herpetologyfrk (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm fairly sure I remember seeing a post by the author explaining that there are no ebooks or PDF files of the publication that you can obtain legally. You're probably better off buying a copy of the book itself in this case. He did mention he wished there was a clause in the contract but when he mentioned it to the publishers they laughed at the idea of books becoming PDF's or ebooks. I'd share the post with you but I can't remember where I even saw the thread 


Nick


----------



## poisoned (Aug 12, 2012)

I couldn't find it for my nook. In the end, I'm quite happy I bought printed version, I like to show pics to children that come to visit me.


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 16, 2012)

I was looking for this for the kindle.  Didn't find it but.... This is weird... this is the serch on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...+edition&sprefix=The+tarantula,stripbooks,132

there are books listed for over 100 and then another seller has some for over 1000!  What's up with that?  

I also used the auto thing that amazon has on there to suggest a kindle version.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 17, 2012)

herpetologyfrk said:


> I'm fairly sure I remember seeing a post by the author explaining that there are no ebooks or PDF files of the publication that you can obtain legally. You're probably better off buying a copy of the book itself in this case. He did mention he wished there was a clause in the contract but when he mentioned it to the publishers they laughed at the idea of books becoming PDF's or ebooks. I'd share the post with you but I can't remember where I even saw the thread
> 
> 
> Nick


You are mostly correct, except that I did get a clause in the contract covering publication in electronic form. But there are still obstacles:

1) Publishing companies have historically been very slow about picking up new technology unless the competition drives them to it.

2) Publishing a work as an eBook is almost as complex and expensive as publishing it as a paper book, but without the guarantee that it'll be a profitable item. Remember that until very recently eBooks didn't even exist, and still haven't completely proven themselves as a viable form of publication.

3) I suspect that it's extremely easy to make illegal copies of an eBook, at least in theory. For instance, I'm pretty sure I can "loan" a copy of a book on my Kindle to a friend without having to pay Amazon any additional money. There's no payback in that to help cover expenses, much less profit. (And, if you can only meet your expenses and can't make a profit, what's the use? How are you going to feed your family? Pay for your Mercedes? Retire in the Bahamas?)

I anticipate that Baron's will be contacting me eventually about issuing another edition. Thus, I'm beginning to collect data and develop a rough idea of how I would want the fourth edition to look. And, when the project finally becomes official you can bet that both Baron's and I will be talking about an eBook edition.

Enjoy your little 8-legged electronic wonders!

---------- Post added 08-17-2012 at 12:41 AM ----------




LadySharon said:


> I was looking for this for the kindle.  Didn't find it but.... This is weird... this is the serch on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_n...+edition&sprefix=The+tarantula,stripbooks,132
> 
> there are books listed for over 100 and then another seller has some for over 1000!  What's up with that?
> 
> I also used the auto thing that amazon has on there to suggest a kindle version.


Wow! That's gotta be a typo! Or else Baron's and I are gonna have to sit down and have a nice little chat!

Oh, wait! That's for signed copies! Since Marguerite passed away last October the copies with her signature are the expensive ones because they're not replaceable. I'm still knocking around, so the ones with only my signature are relatively cheap. (And, if you believe that, I have a spaceport with a nice ocean view in Florida I'd like to sell you!  )

Enjoy your little 8-legged, gold plated, solid platinum, jewel encrusted wonder-spider!


----------



## Kodi (Aug 17, 2012)

Thats unfortunate because I get all of my books on my phone. Much easier and I can access my books from my computer or smart phone. Ill have to order it online or have my local pet shop order it for me. Is there an official site where I can purchase it or is it only available second hand?

By the way I was reading Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose on your site and came across the Breeding section. If you own a Soldering iron its 100x easier to make holes in containers then heating nails and less expensive than a drill if you dont have one.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 17, 2012)

Kodi said:


> Thats unfortunate because I get all of my books on my phone. Much easier and I can access my books from my computer or smart phone. Ill have to order it online or have my local pet shop order it for me. Is there an official site where I can purchase it or is it only available second hand? ...


If you need information *NOW*, most neighborhood, public libraries and a lot of school libraries have at least one copy that you can check out and read for free. If not, you need to yell at them.

1) About 1/3 or more of the pet shops in your area either stock it or can get it for you.

2) Any local bookstore can special order a copy if they don't already have one in their "Pets" section.

3) Any online bookstore can ship you a copy. There are far too many names to list. Do a search.

I have seen used copies for sale at places like *Abe Books* and *Alibris*, sometimes at substantial savings. Be sure to double check the ISBN and/or the publication year against the information given in *The Tarantula Keeper's Guide* (and subsidiary pages) to make sure you're ordering the edition you want. *DON'T GO BY THE COVER PHOTO ON THE BOOKSTORE'S WEBPAGE! DON'T GO BY THEIR PROFESSED EDITION NUMBER!* Half the time they get it wrong because Barron's doesn't acknowledge the Sterling edition (our *Edition One*).

I notice as well that there are now a few copies of *Edition One* available as used books. These are worthless for learning how to care for your tarantula, but may be interesting for historical reasons or to complete a set in a library. Bonus: The ex-library copies are almost always hard cover!

4) Or, you can order it directly from the *publisher*.



Kodi said:


> ... By the way I was reading Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose on your site and came across the Breeding section. If you own a Soldering iron its 100x easier to make holes in containers then heating nails and less expensive than a drill if you dont have one.


It's a "lowest common denominator" sort of thing. Not everybody has a soldering iron, and those who do should automagically know how to use it. The only one I know who doesn't have a pair of pliers, a nail and a kitchen range is the guy who lives in the refrigerator box under the bridge! And, I sincerely doubt he'll be interested in melting holes in his tarantulas' shoe boxes.

:laugh:

Enjoy your mechanically challenged, little 8-legged buddy!


----------



## Kodi (Aug 17, 2012)

I already called the public library and they dont have a copy of your amazing book. :L The pet shop can order me in one though.


----------



## Dr Who (Aug 17, 2012)

Got mine through Amazon (3rd edition softcover), I actually almost made the ''mistake'' of buying the 2nd edition at that time
but now kinda regret not purchasing it as it was a steal.

- Dr


----------



## Kodi (Aug 17, 2012)

Everywhere I see the book its either regular edition or 2nd edition. Is 2nd actually 3rd?


----------



## LadySharon (Aug 17, 2012)

Pikaia said:


> ---------- Post added 08-17-2012 at 12:41 AM ----------
> 
> [/COLOR]
> 
> ...


:lol   I don't think it's a typo and I didn't notice it saying signed.  Me thinks it's about the same deal as your spaceport...  And I was thinking along the lines of - for that price I hope they are selling a good size collection (of real Ts) as well!  

I have a kindle so I randomly decided to see if it was on there.  I don't know about the loaning bit... I didn't think you could do that?   I may research it.   I did see a thing about self publishing.



Kodi said:


> Thats unfortunate because I get all of my books on my phone. Much easier and I can access my books from my computer or smart phone. Ill have to order it online or have my local pet shop order it for me. Is there an official site where I can purchase it or is it only available second hand?
> 
> By the way I was reading Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose on your site and came across the Breeding section. If you own a Soldering iron its 100x easier to make holes in containers then heating nails and less expensive than a drill if you dont have one.


I have a wood burner - from the hobby store (hobby lobby to be exact)  It has several different size "heads" you can put on it.  I bought it in collage to well.... try to do wood burning.  Didn't work out and I put it away for years.  When I had to make some holes in a container - I knew I couldn't drill them (for varius reasons that I'm not going to go into here...  lets say the main one is I'd probaly hurt myself)  I went "AH I KNOW"   so I use that wood burner to melt the holes in the plastic.  works fine.   I DO have to do it in a well ventilated area though - just in case.  --

And here I thought I was the only one to melt instead of drill holes...


----------



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

I wasnt about to buy a drill and I seen someone else post about using a soldering iron. I just happened to have one from a project that I used it on last summer. It was only $3 on eBay so great investment.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 18, 2012)

Dr Who said:


> Got mine through Amazon (3rd edition softcover), I actually almost made the ''mistake'' of buying the 2nd edition at that time
> but now kinda regret not purchasing it as it was a steal.
> 
> - Dr


Used copies of *Edition Two* are still available from the used book dealers I listed earlier, usually at significantly reduced prices.

---------- Post added 08-18-2012 at 12:22 PM ----------




Kodi said:


> Everywhere I see the book its either regular edition or 2nd edition. Is 2nd actually 3rd?


The actual numbering of the editions is screwed up because Barron's refuses to acknowledge the original *Sterling edition*. See *TKG* for photos and detailed explanations.


----------



## Kodi (Aug 18, 2012)

Ah I see. I didn't even know the first edition existed. They won't acknowledge it because it wasn't published by them?


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 19, 2012)

Kodi said:


> Ah I see. I didn't even know the first edition existed. They won't acknowledge it because it wasn't published by them?


I'm not sure. I get little or no information when I start asking questions about it or suggest that they acknowledge it. I think the word I'm looking for is "stonewalled." And, I felt that it wasn't really an important enough issue to press them about. I had other more important fish to fry.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 20, 2012)

I bought the second edition, first edition recognized by Barrons, by mistake from Amazon. It was like $1.30 plus shipping and after it got here I realized it was not the newest edition. I'm still really happy I got it though and it's full of great pics and good information. I got the newest edition from Amazon for around 10 bucks. I haven't really moved into the future and I'm not sure I want to. I like holding a paperback, the smell of the paper, and the fact that I'm not staring at an illuminated screen, God knows I do that enough on the computer.


----------



## poisoned (Aug 20, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I like holding a paperback, the smell of the paper, and the fact that I'm not staring at an illuminated screen, God knows I do that enough on the computer.


You do realize that e-ink(tech that's used in Kindle, Nook and other e-readers) is not illuminated and reading from it is very similar to reading from paper?

I love e-readers because I can carry lots of books with me (useful when going on holidays, especially if you're backpacking) for the weight of one small book, you don't need any bookmarks, no problems with left/right side when lying in bed and no need to actually go to book store.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Aug 20, 2012)

It definitely sounds practical, don't get me wrong. I might eventually get one in the future sometime if I ever have the need for it. I just started getting into reading a couple of years ago. There's so many books on my "must read" list. The issue I have is I really don't like to reread books because I always want to read something new even if it's on the same subject. So having a need to store so many books isn't practical for me. I'm also not a very fast reader so when I go on vacation (I usually only read while traveling or before bed anyway) I only need to bring a book or two which doesn't take up much space. 

As for the illumination, my fiance has the nook and when she reads in the dark it lights up her face and surrounding area. I assume they have an option to turn up or down the illumination, possibly a sensor? Not sure what this e-ink is. I'll google it in a minute. 

It's definitely great for people who read tons like my fiance. She's an extremely fast reader and loves to reread books on a regular basis. Plus she loves her horrible "People" magazines and the like that she can read on it too.


Wow, that's some seriously cool stuff (E-ink). Here's a macro pic of the screen: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kindle_3_microcapsules.png

Oh, she has the Nook Color which is illuminated and doesn't use E-ink.


----------



## Piperwillow (Oct 7, 2012)

*The Tarantula Keeper's Guide*



Kodi said:


> Where can I buy this very informative book online? I want an eBook or pdf file that I can buy. I absolutely need to read this entire book. I crave more information about my T's. =]


It's at my local library in Seattle, in the Reference section. I'm assuming you could find it at your library too. 

Cheers!

-P


----------



## MarkmD (Oct 7, 2012)

I am going to buy a copy of your book at my local library, hopefully they have it.


----------



## Vesrynn (Mar 21, 2016)

The book can be bought on Bookdepository.com with free shipping worldwide for about 15€

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## tamra (Sep 14, 2021)

Stan Schultz said:


> Used copies of *Edition Two* are still available from the used book dealers I listed earlier, usually at significantly reduced prices.


Thanks for the additional info! I've been looking around at stores in Calgary and they are always out of stock. But the info on your uCalgary web site is really great. Alas, Alibris was the first online source I checked (after Fair's Fair) but no dice.


----------



## tamra (Sep 14, 2021)

LadySharon said:


> I was looking for this for the kindle.  Didn't find it but.... This is weird... this is the serch on amazon: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias=stripbooks&field-keywords=the+tarantula+keeper's+guide+3rd+edition&sprefix=The+tarantula,stripbooks,132
> 
> there are books listed for over 100 and then another seller has some for over 1000!  What's up with that?
> 
> I also used the auto thing that amazon has on there to suggest a kindle version.


Ugh just realized how old this post is.  There IS a Kindle version available now.  But my other comment stands: hard to find in hard copy, which I would prefer in this case.


----------

